# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Xe Taxi Nội Bài Service, Đón Sân Bay Có Bảng Đón

## taxinoibaigroup

Giá 300.000 VNĐThời gian 24/7Phương tiện ô tôKhởi hành Hàng Ngày



*
XE TAXI NỘI BÀI*

– Đặt Xe Liên hệ:*(04)668.733.68* Để đáp ứng được nhu cầu đi lại của quý khách trên tuyến đường  *Hà Nội – Nội Bài – Hà Nội.* Chúng Tôi đang Cung cấp Dịch vụ Xe *Taxi Sân Bay Nội Bài* , Đón tiễn Trọn gói giá rẻ chuyên tuyến *Nội Bài*.Với đội ngũ lái xe chuyên nghiệp ,thân thiện , nhiệt tình hy vọng sẽ làm hài lòng quý khách.
– Bất cứ khi nào quý khách cần xe , vui lòng liên hệ tới chúng tôi để chúng tôi phục vụ quý khách.
** Chuyên Đón Tiễn Tuyến Hà Nội → Nội Bài → Hà Nội.*

**  Taxi Đón Chiều từ Sân Bay Nội Bài → Hà Nội:*

– 300.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 350.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Hoàn Kiếm….)
– 300.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 350.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Tây Hồ,  Ba Đình,Cầu Giấy….
– 350.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 380.000đ taxi 7 chỗ (Quận Hai Bà trưng,Đống Đa, Từ Liêm…)
– 370.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 400.000 đ taxi 7 chỗ(Quận  Thanh xuân,Hoàng Mai, Hà Đông,…)
** Taxi Đón tiễn Nội Bài hai chiều (Hà Nội → Sân bay Nội  Bài → Hà Nội)*

– 500.000đ/ 2 chiều 4 chỗ – 550.Xe 7 chỗ về ( Quận Hoàn Kiếm….)
– 520.000đ/2 chiều 4 chỗ-550 xe 7 chỗ  về ( Quận Tây Hồ,Ba đình, Cầu Giấy)
– 550.000đ/lượt 4 chỗ – 570.000đ xe 7 chỗ (Quận Hai Bà trưng,Đống Đa ,…)
– 570.000đ/lượt  xe 4 chỗ – 600.000đ xe 7 chỗ (Quận Hoàng Mai, thanh xuân,Hà Đông…)

* Chúng tôi tự tin khẳng định,  đến với hãng  Xe *Taxi Nội Bài  ,* quý khách sẽ cảm thấy thật thoải mái khi sử dụng dịch vụ của chúng tôi.
– Chúng tôi luôn trân trọng đón nhận mọi ý kiến đóng góp của quý khách hàng để dịch vụ mà chúng tôi đang triển khai ngày càng hoàn thiện thêm. Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.
** Lưu ý:*

– Giá chưa bao gồn đón thêm điểm và chờ đợi , di chuyển đón điểm thêm 10.000đ / km .liên hệ điều hành để có thêm thông tin chi tiết .
– Khi đặt xe quý khách vui lòng cho chúng tôi biết thông tin: ( *Họ tên,địa chỉ, số điện thoại liên lạc ,loại xe và nơi mà quý khách cần đến)*.
*- Tiếp Nhận Yêu Cầu:*

*- Tổng Đài:04.668.733.68*
** Giá Xe Đã Bao Gồm:*
– Xăng xe Với Lái Xe,Chi phí xăng dầu ,bến bãi, thuế VAT,vé cầu đường
– Khoảng cách từ trung tâm thành phố Hà Nội đến sân bay Nội Bài là 32km.
* _Đặc biệt, Tuyến Nội Bài – Hà Nội, lái xe của chúng tôi sẽ có Biển đón quý khách với thông tin theo yêu cầu._
-Chúng tôi cam kết sẽ mang đến khách hàng dịch vụ thuận tiện và thoải mái nhất. Chúng tôi luôn trân trọng mọi ý kiến đóng góp của quý khách để dịch vụ của chúng tôi ngày một hoàn thiện hơn.
-Chúng tôi tự tin khẳng định, đến với hãng *Taxi Nội Bài*, quý khách sẽ cảm thấy thật thoải mái khi sử dụng dịch vụ của chúng tôi. Chúng tôi luôn trân trọng đón nhận mọi ý kiến đóng góp của quý khách hàng để dịch vụ mà chúng tôi đang triển khai ngày càng hoàn thiện thêm.
– Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.
*Taxi Nội Bài* Của Chúng Tôi Chỉ Cách Quý Khách một Cuộc gọi : *(04)668.733.68*

----------

